# Fluance - XL7F



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just read a second review of the XL7F's and they once again got a pretty good review, especially at their price range. Does anyone own these speakers? And I was trying to find what would be a good choice of Center speaker to go along with this pair.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Interestingly, when you look at Fluances website it doesn't appear they actually have a matching center. That strikes me as a bit odd, to be honest. :huh: Did you try emaling them and asking? I'd be curious to know what they have to say.


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

From the review I read that was put out a little over one week ago, No they do not have a center but one is in the works.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Fluance really does appear to offer excellent value. That being said, the Model you are looking at is fairly expensive compared to their 5.0 AVHTB+ which costs almost half the price.

For around $600, my personal favorite Speaker is the PSB GT1 which has an MSRP of $2000, but DMC-Electronics is blowing out for $699. Granted this is a good bit more expensive, but PSB's Paul Barton is truly one of the most gifted Speaker Designers of his generation and I have honestly never read a less than gushing Review of a PSB Speaker and have both owned several and have helped countless friends and family members build HT's around PSB Speakers. Also, DMC has the Image T55 for $599 if $699 is too far over your budget. Granted, the MSRP of the T55 is $899 so the savings are not nearly as large and the GT1's have a really nice Piano Black Finish as well as being able to play lower. 

Still I do think both would provide better SQ than the Fluance. I am a big believer in getting one of the less expensive Speakers from a Company that makes much more expensive Speakers than getting the most expensive Speaker from a Company that primarily sells more budget orientated Speakers. Kind of like having the cheapest House in a expensive area as opposed to the most expensive in a modest area. There is a trickle down from the more expensive Speakers when doing so.
Here is a link to DMC:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks for your input Jack. I don't really have a set budget, and its not like I want to spend 5K but I want to get something with good value. I like the PSB's, that is a price I can definitely live with.. I have never had a HT setup before so I wanted to get started with something not to expensive. With the PSB's what center and surrounds would you recommend. And on that site it looks like there is a ton of options. Again, thanks for your input, Im all ears if you want to discuss speakers. Im trying to learn as much as I can, this is all new to me but Im loving it, and I finally have a full time project to work on when the hunting season is out


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
One of the Image Center Channels will work just fine that DMC offers. PSB's are quite neutral across the board so using a CC from one Series down will not have a major impact. As for Surrounds, you could go so many different directions. I personally have always used Floorstanding Surrounds, but you could use a Bookshelf like a PSB Alpha on Stands and it would be fine. Likewise, you could also go with one of their Dipoles. Bottom line is PSB makes excellent Speakers and they honestly will be far better than the Fluance's. The GT1's are simply a fantastic bargain. I have never seen a PSB Speaker so heavily discounted ever and have owned them around a decade ago (PSB Stratus Silver i's (Mains and Surround) and Stratus CC.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not really sure which forum to post so i'll start here. I am going with an AT screen and strongly considering the PSB GT1 towers (Thanks Jack). Not sure about a SUB yet. My question is two fold. One, how far does the speakers have to be from the back wall, and two; how close together can they be and how close to the screen. Screen specs are 8 1/2 x 36 x 14 3/8"

I am starting to plan my stage and I need to input before I fnalize my drawings on stage size.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fax6202 said:


> Not really sure which forum to post so i'll start here. I am going with an AT screen and strongly considering the PSB GT1 towers (Thanks Jack). Not sure about a SUB yet. My question is two fold. One, how far does the speakers have to be from the back wall, and two; how close together can they be and how close to the screen. Screen specs are 8 1/2 x 36 x 14 3/8"
> 
> I am starting to plan my stage and I need to input before I fnalize my drawings on stage size.


Hello,
For the Screen, I highly recommend starting a different Thread on the Projection Screens Forum and or one of the Subforums therein as I really think you will get the best and most possible advice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

Will do, thanks.


----------

